# RAF Chilmark (HQ North Site ) - Feb 2016



## Newage (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi All

Well after a chat with Slim-jim and a few other, myself and Mr & Mrs FluffY took a trip down to deepest
darkest Wiltshire to visit the former RAF Chilmark - Bomb store and disposal site.

RAF Chilmark was opened in 1937 and closed it doors to the RAF in 1995, it was the home of number 11 MU.
Bombs and munitions were stored on the site throughout it`s history, also after WW2 weapons were distroyed on site in burning pits (RAF documentation as to there where abouts was very poor).

This was a visit to the "North side HQ" site which incorporates the MT yard, EM Valley and the Proof Yard.
Bombs etc first arrived by standard gauge railway and then were tranfered to there own narrow gauge internal railway via the large transfer sheds, Road access and transfers were made at the main entrance via the smaller loading sheds.

The site had been badly vandalised but still a good hour or two to walk around. 
There are guard houses, work shops, engine sheds, small magazines, and plenty of misc buildings.

PICTURES.....................

Building 60 - Main line to narrow gauge transfer shed.








Building 56 - Gaurd house to Proof yard.






Building 48 - The explosives dismantling building, I have also seen this refered to as the missile assembley building.











It`s a two story building and heavly constructed with a 3 foot thick concrete bund all the way around the outside.
View of the top floor.






Next up is building 13 the expence store it`s only a small building but has 3 magazines.









One other interesting building in the Proof yard has thick glass viewing windows and what looks like remote electrical firing buttons, I do not have a building number or discription for this one.









This might be building 16 - workshop and offices, it looks about right.






Well thanks for looking and I hope you liked this quick look around the surface buildings, the next report will feature the underground bomb store itself.
There are plenty more pictures on my FlickR site so head on over to :- 
https://www.flickr.com/photos/newage2/albums/72157664276043811

Cheers Newage


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 8, 2016)

Very nice newage..do love your military explores


----------



## tazong (Feb 8, 2016)

These types of places are dream explores for me - beautifully captured


----------



## urban-dorset (Feb 8, 2016)

Great photos. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SlimJim (Feb 8, 2016)

Decent stuff, Newage! Pity me and Pb didn't have a chance to explore the rest of the site when we went, looks great! Especially that dismantling building.


----------



## Dick Derpin (Feb 8, 2016)

SlimJim said:


> Decent stuff, Newage! Pity me and Pb didn't have a chance to explore the rest of the site when we went, looks great! Especially that dismantling building.



Yea shame we didnt get to see any top-side stuff but im sure we will be down that neck of the woods at some time.

Nice report!


----------



## HughieD (Feb 9, 2016)

Good stuff...still plenty to hold the interest there and nicely photographed...


----------



## tumble112 (Feb 9, 2016)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## TheNarrator (Feb 9, 2016)

Very nice photos. I like the decay here


----------



## smiler (Feb 9, 2016)

Another nice one Newage, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## Rubex (Feb 9, 2016)

Another good report and photos Newage


----------



## fluffy5518 (Feb 10, 2016)

Crackin shots mate !! I'm gonna wait for some sunshine and go back for these !! BTW the holes in the fabrication building were caused by shape charges !! Top day out mate (apart from the weather) and a real relaxing splore !!


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 10, 2016)

Great set of pics.Thanks for showing.


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 15, 2016)

Interesting place, a lot of history there. 
Excellent photos, thanks for sharing


----------

